# League of Legends: Season 1 - Summoner's Rift Draft Pick Champion Selection



## HansZimmer

This piece, posted by @Aries for the competition Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award, has been composed by Daniel Vulcano and Duncan Watt for the videogame Season One | League of Legends.

How do you rate it?


----------



## HansZimmer

For the notify service:
@verandai 
@Ethereality 
@Chibi Ubu
@ThaNotoriousNIC
@pjang23


----------



## HansZimmer

I voted good. Nice selection @Aries.


----------

